# PS3 GTA Online Crew



## hempyninja309 (Dec 22, 2013)

I started a new GTA Online crew on the PS3. It is a paramilitary police force. The group's name is LSPD-FIB Task Force3. PM me if you would like to join!!


----------



## chambray7 (Dec 23, 2013)

awsome85killer add me


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 16, 2014)

hempyninja309 said:


> I started a new GTA Online crew on the PS3. It is a paramilitary police force. The group's name is LSPD-FIB Task Force3. PM me if you would like to join!!


I'm gonna hit you up when my hand gets better. I can't hold my controller atm. Sucks too cause I was in the middle of playing splinter cell blacklist. Maybe gta5 online will be better with a crew. I stopped playing online cause I thought it kinda sucked. I hate having to buy everything.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 16, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I'm gonna hit you up when my hand gets better. I can't hold my controller atm. Sucks too cause I was in the middle of playing splinter cell blacklist. Maybe gta5 online will be better with a crew. I stopped playing online cause I thought it kinda sucked. I hate having to buy everything.


----------

